# I'm reaching out



## Hopeless_in_LA (3 mo ago)

I have posted a couple of times and have read many posts. I wonder if there is anyone that is trying to cope with the reality of divorce, infedelity, or having a drug/alcohol addicted spouse that would be interested in a support chat. to vent, share expereinces, healthy coping stategies? I don't have anyone in my life that knows the pain that I am experiencing and the mental toll that it is taking.....


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The open forums at TAM are here for you.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hopeless_in_LA said:


> I have posted a couple of times and have read many posts. I wonder if there is anyone that is trying to cope with the reality of divorce, infedelity, or having a drug/alcohol addicted spouse that would be interested in a support chat. to vent, share expereinces, healthy coping stategies? I don't have anyone in my life that knows the pain that I am experiencing and the mental toll that it is taking.....


Pretty much everyone here has had to deal with one or more of those things. It sucks. The pain doesn’t seem like it will ever go away. But it does and things will be ok. One step at a time, one day at a time, one problem at a time… you will overcome it.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Welcome to TAM - sorry you're going through a tough time. There are a lot of supportive people here who will be able to help you, if you'd like to share some of your story.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I was married to two alcoholics. If you need any support or information on alcohol addiction, I'd be glad to help in any way I can.


----------

